# Clueless Brit applying for Relatives visa!



## aaronsamc (Sep 18, 2017)

I recently married to my South African partner. Our plan was to stay in London for a few more years while he completed his masters here but he has since decided to go back to SA as it made much more financial sense as he hasn't lived in London long enough to qualify for maintenance loans. 

I'm now looking to apply for a temporary relatives visa (hopefully this is the correct one?) but I am completely and utterly confused so any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Right now we don't have any fixed plans on where we'll be staying in Joburg but it will probably be with his family to begin with before moving into a flatshare with some of his friends. 

This is what I understand I have to pull together for the application:: 

1. DHA 1738 FORM 8 - 

2. Medical Certificate Bi-811 

3. Radiological Report Bi-806 

For #2&3, does anyone have any good recommendations? The cheapest I've found in through London Doctors clinic which is £155 for both  (rang my local GP but they couldn't help at all)

4. Police Certificate from ACRO - I've ordered this

5. Supporting statements from friends/relatives - this one I'm not too clear on, how many do we need and what should they say? There is a separate line for 'affidavit' and I have no idea what that is either? 

6. Bank statements - should this be just mine, or my partner's as well? Are they more concerned with current income or total savings? I saw somewhere that they want you to be able to prove you have around 500GBP for every month you intend to stay? I was planning on asking my bank to stamp a statement showing savings and latest monthly earnings, should I also include payslips? 

7. Marriage certificate

8. My passport (do I need my partner to send in ID documents as well?)

9. Yellow fever certificate - don't think this is applicable for me..?


I saw someone else mention somewhere that you should get all documents certified rather than use originals. Anyone who's gone through this process, would you recommend that? If so, could you explain how I go about that? 

Finally, if in the ideal world I do get this visa, are you free to enter and leave SA for the duration of the visa? I'd probably want to come back to the UK occasionally and am also excited to explore the African continent. 

Sorry for the gigantic post bombarding you with hundreds of questions, and thank you in advance for any advice/help/whatever you can offer! 

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## CookingMama (Sep 18, 2017)

*CookingMama*

Try " South African visa forum " on FB


----------



## nashb (Apr 12, 2013)

Or perhaps seek professional help
Wish I had....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

aaronsamc said:


> I recently married to my South African partner. Our plan was to stay in London for a few more years while he completed his masters here but he has since decided to go back to SA as it made much more financial sense as he hasn't lived in London long enough to qualify for maintenance loans.
> 
> I'm now looking to apply for a temporary relatives visa (hopefully this is the correct one?) but I am completely and utterly confused so any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


You will want to apply for this before you enter South Africa. It's much faster. 

Relative's Visa

Check out the link. 

Yes it's a multi entry permit so as long as this visa is valid you are free to enter and exit South Africa.

You do not need the Yellow Fever shot for the visa.

For my now husband I had a copy of is ID book and his South African passport.

The bank statements arent that much of a concern. We had copies of my now husbands bank statement. We were told there isn't a magic number they are looking for.

My now husband typed up a letter that he will support me and we sent in other supporting documents.

We had 3 affidavits from family and friends. These just stated that they knew us and how long they knew us and we had them list their phone number. 

We got everything notorized.

If you have anymore questions just shout!!


----------



## aaronsamc (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks so much for the information guys, I appreciate it  

I have a couple more questions as I feel like I'm getting closer to submitting my application.. I've seen somewhere that I need to get my marriage certificate legalised as we married in the UK. Does anyone have experience of that? Seems to be about £30 and through the GOV.uk website. 

Also, after I have all my documents and forms ready, I understand that I make an appointment through VFS and take all the docs there. Do I get everything back? I've seen somewhere that they keep everything apart from marriage certificate and passport ! I'm wondering as obviously if this application is unsuccessful, I'd want to reapply but don't want to have to get the x-ray and medical report again....


----------

